# Line recommendation for Penn SSV4500



## Fish Feeder (Jul 29, 2014)

I picked up a new Penn SSV 4500 spinning combo and need help on line recommendations. This will be my go to spinning combo used for everything from speck's, reds and Spanish to maybe King Mackerel. I have a 706Z but don't want to be casting it all day.

The rod is rated for 10-30lb braid and the reel will hold 365/15, 280/20 and 200/30lb braid. So far the 20lb is the smallest I can find in the 300yrd spools of Power Pro and I was going to spool it with that.

I'm open to any suggestions.

Walmart.com had the ssv4500 combo for $122 but raised it back up to $176 today, they still have the ssv3500 combo listed for $133.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

If you really plan on using it for kings, I'd go with the 20 lb. braid, because a couple hundred yards of 30 lb. will burn off that reel pretty quick if you hook up with a good king. But if it's going to primarily be used for the other species that you mentioned, I'd spool it with 30 lb. Realistically it's not going to hold the 200 yards that it's rated for, but you should be able to pack about +-185 yards or so on it.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Pack it with #20 braid


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

if ur using it for alot of casts use a mirco fiber braid, 30lb is what Im most comfortable with.


----------



## Fish Feeder (Jul 29, 2014)

Combo showed up today, It's a little smaller than I thought it would be, but perfect for casting all day. If I find a awesome deal on a 6500 or 7500 ssv combo I'll grab it to match the 4500. The reel is very smooth, I can't wait to break it in.

I'll still try to catch a king with it, just because it will more fun than winching them in with our 4/0's.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

I fish with a 4500 ssv in my yak all the time and have caught 28 - 30 inch snapper, ajs, and kings on the regular with it. It's spooled with 20# pp ss btw


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

20lb braid. I'd go with the regular pp if that's what you're wanting.

200/20 you get more than 200 easy. I've spooled a lot of reels and those ratings are pretty conservative.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Justin618 said:


> 20lb braid. I'd go with the regular pp if that's what you're wanting.
> 
> 200/20 you get more than 200 easy. I've spooled a lot of reels and those ratings are pretty conservative.


Justin is right I think I got over 350 on mine


----------



## Fish Feeder (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm going to spool it with the regular moss green PP 20lb and take it down to Niceville later this afternoon and see how it cast.

So far I've never lost a fish because of being spooled or line not being strong enough, but I'm sure it will happen eventually. I never really had to deal with it bass fishing.

Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------

